# Manual for Giesemann lights



## werner (Jul 6, 2006)

Just got a new Giesemann 230 eco plus fixture, but the manual is incomplete (first page and last page only.) Does anyone have the manual for this (or any Giesemann light) that they can share? The instructions for the hanging cables would be useful- not the kind of thing I want to screw up. Thanks!


----------



## erik Loza (Feb 6, 2006)

Welcome to the world of European hardware: The manuals suck, even if they are present. My company is Italian, we sell woodworking machinery, and customers are always complaining about our literature. I can guarante you that the Germans are thinking, "Here's the schematic. What can't you figure out?"

What is your concern, specifically? The studs in my ceiling run perpendicularly to the aquarium. I simply did some measurements, cut a piece of Red Oak, centered it above the tank, screwed it through the sheetrock and into the studs with large lag bolts. I then screwed stainless eye bolts into the oak crossbeam and hung the pendants from that. It actually looks very professional and is strong enough that I could probably hang from it. Then, you're just using the provided locking hardware to secure the cables at whichever height you like. Though I have Nova's, this system could be used for any pendant fixture. Does this make sense?


----------



## werner (Jul 6, 2006)

It was the provided locking hardware I was trying to figure out. I had a good idea of where all the parts fit, but wanted confirmation. Aqua Medic has an identical hanging system (and manuals on their website. :rant: ) http://www.aqua-medic.de/en/service/pdfs/aquastarlight _80211_.pdf


----------

